# Wilson Shoals WMA



## Lucky Buck Hunting Club (Jul 29, 2016)

Was thinking about maybe trying a new wma this year but never hear much about this one. Anyone have any good or bad experiences deer hunting at Wilson Shoals?


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 1, 2016)

very few deer ....


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 1, 2016)

gets a ton of pressure too.......


----------



## PappyHoel (Aug 1, 2016)

Small amount of hunt able land.  Lots of houses bordering and real close to Atlanta metro ding bats.  Similar to Dawson forest ding bats.


----------



## deerhunter1636 (Aug 2, 2016)

I hunted it several years ago when we lost our lease and I didn't have time to look for another place to hunt. Hunted 3 or 4 days with my son and we killed two bucks. One was a nice 15.5 inch wide 8 pointer. Lots of hunting pressure but if you stay in the very thick cover you'll see plenty of deer. try right across the road from the gun range.


----------



## preacher (Aug 5, 2016)

I hunted there a little season before last and found good sign and well worn deer trails where the red X is.  I parked my truck at the other end of the green trail line.


----------



## Makeithappen01 (Aug 19, 2016)

I've hunted there a few times and saw deer every time. The gun range about drove me crazy


----------



## Lucky Buck Hunting Club (Sep 20, 2016)

Thank you all for the advice. I have scouted it a few times and may try some early season bow hunting as soon as it opens.


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 21, 2016)

good luck , keep us posted ....


----------



## mountainraider68 (Sep 22, 2016)

Hunted there since I was little. Very few deer and a ton of pressure. I always seem to go just to try my luck I reckon. My advice would be to get there really early in the morning. It's hard to find parking on that place.


----------

